#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Introduce Yourself >  >  Hello, I'm newbie here!

## sonalid

Hi, I'm new to this community :Smile:  Glad to be part of it.

A quick intro about me....I enjoy coding as well as love dabbling in digital marketing. 

Just curious if anyone out here would be interested in sharing their challenging moments/ best moments as a programmer :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi, I'm new to this community Glad to be part of it.
> 
> A quick intro about me....I enjoy coding as well as love dabbling in digital marketing. 
> 
> Just curious if anyone out here would be interested in sharing their challenging moments/ best moments as a programmer


Hi Sonalid,

Welcome to The HUB Sri Lanka  :Smile: 

Hope you have a great time Here!

----------


## Sucharitha

I m new to this community and i like be happy every moment

----------


## Bhavya

> I m new to this community and i like be happy every moment


Hello Sucharitha, Welcome to our community, hope you have a happy and great time here!

----------

